# Micro Mesh Bulk Buy



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Please See Group Purchases for the Bulk Buy On Micro Mesh*
Donno how to actually set up a poll. but here is my question.
it was suggested that someone put together a bulk buy for Micro Mesh.
I wanted to know how many would be interested? 
what size pieces you would want. 1X3, 3X3, 3X6
the foam block is 1X1X3 so you can consider the choices above.
there are micro mesh types that are specific for Acrylics as well as Corian. how many woudl be interested in these types as well.
you can e-mail me or respond here. I am more likely to see the e-mail.


----------



## driften (Mar 31, 2005)

The set of OA pads and MM Pads might be good. The sheets that came in my set were 3x4 so that is what size
I would be interested in on the sheet front. BTW the foam block from my set was 2x3 not 1x3


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeff,
 The blocks are in 1X3, 2X3, or I think 3X3. the last would be to big for pens though. I prefer the 1X3. I also prefer a pad that is only about 1/4 inch thick but can't find that. they do have soem pre cut pads like that but you may as well just order that kit for yourself. I'm looking at being able to buy big sheets and cut them up so everyone is just buying a littler piece at lower cost. not even sure how well that will work yet.by the time postage and all is added it may be the same price as the MM kits. will see.


----------



## driften (Mar 31, 2005)

For cut up sheets I would like 3x4 like what came in my kit, but I guess 3x3 is close enough.... if that makes more per sheet for a better price.


----------



## BogBean (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Daniel,
I like 3 X 6 sheets....Thank You....


----------



## MDWine (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know enough about any of it, so what ever the 'masses' decide on, I would probably be in for... 

I must need it, I don't have any!!!


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd say 3X6. Frank Poma, the president of Micro-Surface products,(makers of Micro-Mesh), gave a presentation at the February meeting of my woodworking club. Great guy, he'll probably give you a good deal.


----------



## opfoto (Mar 31, 2005)

I was considering the full sheet 6x12 from the international violin company mentioned on another thread. But if I can get a better deal thru a bulk buy here, I would do it.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I'd be interested too.  If the price is right, I'll take just about any size sheet; I can always cut it to my needs.  My only concern is that we have all of the grits.

Thanks for even attempting to arrange this Daniel!  If I can help out, please let me know.  I set up a poll for you here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5078

Michael Wine, you won't know how you ever got along without it once you have it.  I was amazed.  I had made three rosewood pens that were okay, nothing great, espeically WRT the finish.  I then got some MM from Woodcraft just on a whim; MAN what a difference it made!  I was tempted to disassemble my first pens just to re-sand them with the MM.  If, as everyone suggests, you work your way up through the sandpaper grits and then through the MM grits, you'll see the wood go from being rather dull to having quite a sheen all on its own, even before you add lacquor or other finishes to it.


----------



## Gary (Mar 31, 2005)

I would normally participate, but I just bought several 6x12 sheets. I'm in good shape for quite awhile.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm in for what ever the consensus is.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 31, 2005)

I would probaly go for the 3X6 but would take what was available


----------



## woodpens (Mar 31, 2005)

I am in as long as they are 3x6 or larger. I have no problem cutting the 6x12 as needed.


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 1, 2005)

As a Newbie[], I can testify that is not impossible to rapidly use up and <b>ruin</b> your M/M [!][V].  If we can "Bulk Buy", please, count me in!

I bought Ryan's starter pack at Woodturningz and would welcome a cheaper replacement even though I thought it was a good deal at the time.  

And I agree there is a discernable difference if you try to skip [] any of the polishing/sanding steps!


----------



## jdavis (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll go with the group.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 2, 2005)

I still have not decided. Maybe I just need to learn more about MicroMesh


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2005)

Johnny,
 there seems to me to be two things in this craft that you have to eventually just grit your teeth and dive in. than you are hooked and can't figure out why you didn't do it sooner. one are Baumbeck Burls. and the other is Micro mesh. Can you imagin sanding over 100 pens with one 3"X4" piece of sandpaper. I have done twice that many and then some. not only that. forget 1500 wet dry sandpaper. 12000 Micro Mesh leaves a scratch pattern that you can only see under a microscope. they use it to make Plexiglass clear again as in removing the scratches from it. want a finish on your pens that you can see yourself in? literally, my lathe faces away from the door of my shop. but while finishing a pen i can see people that walk in from there reflection on the pen blank.


----------



## KKingery (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd go along with the group concensus also - whatever size is decided would be ok with me.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2005)

Ken,
Have you seen the offer in the grup Purchases section?


----------

